# Help



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

guys i need your advice i am tired with this heavy USSR axes and want to buy a nice durable hatchet online can you help me chose one? but it has to be cheap and durable
i have my eye on this Amazon.com: Gerber 22-41420 Gator Combo Axe II: Home Improvement


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gerber is always a good option. If you want one that splits wood the heavy Russian varieties are probably hard to beat.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

no not spliting axe i have two russian ones i need one for more fine work and small cutting which i can carry on my backpack or on my belt


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

chemikle said:


> no not spliting axe i have two russian ones i need one for more fine work and small cutting which i can carry on my backpack or on my belt


Look no further than Estwing. I recently cleaned and organized my tools and noticed that over the last 25+ years I've accumulated 2 Estwing Hammers, 2 Small Camp Axes and 1 large Camp Axe. So I axe you a question...Why would you not listen to Slippy?
Thanks
http://www.estwing.com/


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Look no further than Estwing. I recently cleaned and organized my tools and noticed that over the last 25+ years I've accumulated 2 Estwing Hammers, 2 Small Camp Axes and 1 large Camp Axe. So I axe you a question...Why would you not listen to Slippy?
> Thanks
> http://www.estwing.com/


I to have second Slippy. I have 2 estwings, a hatchet with the stacked leather handle and the camp ax with a rubber handle. All steel construction and excellent quality. Not expensive either, at least here in the USA. The hatchet is older than I am and was passed down to me. That tells you how good they are.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes i see and does it come with a sheath?
Amazon.com: Estwing E24A Sportsman's Hatchet Metal Handle: Home Improvement


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

chemikle said:


> Yes i see and does it come with a sheath?
> Amazon.com: Estwing E24A Sportsman's Hatchet Metal Handle: Home Improvement


Mine did.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

ok thanks i will go for it


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't go with wrong with Estwing. I have a couple myself. And besides....It's Slippy approved!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

how much does it weigh can u tell me? because i have to order it in america and then georgian company has to bring it here and i have to pay 1kg/10$


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

guys i just found this axe and i watched this review and he says that it is the best for the price , does someone here have it?

Marble's® Camp Axe


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello guys , I need your help , for summer I want to buy a new utility knife for everyday use in forest and for middle-hard work , I want it to be full tang and not expensive than 30$ , do you know such knife?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Hello guys , I need your help , for summer I want to buy a new utility knife for everyday use in forest and for middle-hard work , I want it to be full tang and not expensive than 30$ , do you know such knife?


OK, so I went over your budget by $4.99 but this company makes excellent, hard use knives at a great price. Think KABAR quality!

Amazon.com : Ontario SP1 Marine Combat Knife (Black) : Hunting Knives : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> OK, so I went over your budget by $4.99 but this company makes excellent, hard use knives at a great price. Think KABAR quality!
> 
> Amazon.com : Ontario SP1 Marine Combat Knife (Black) : Hunting Knives : Sports & Outdoors


yes I know this knife its a nice quality copy of ka-bar but its more a combat/military knife than a knife which i am looking for , I like kind of traditional bushcraft shapes


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out Fiskars hatchet, think you will like it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

chemikle said:


> yes I know this knife its a nice quality copy of ka-bar but its more a combat/military knife than a knife which i am looking for , I like kind of traditional bushcraft shapes


You want a bowie knife?

http://www.amazon.com/Timber-Rattler-Western-Outlaw-Bowie/dp/B001CR4AAG

They are not all created equal. This one is full tang, but others may not be. This is a general listing I don't own this!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mora Bushcraft sounds about right. In the US it sells around $35-40.

http://www.moraofsweden.se/adventure/bushcraft-black


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Arklatex

yes I tought about it and think that mora is the best choice for me


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

what should I take carbon or stainless blade?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I prefer carbon steel. But you have to take care of it or it'll rust on you.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

yes I know that but , I heard many people say that it is better can you explain why?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I prefer it for a field/bushcraft knife because it's easier to sharpen and you can use it with firesteel.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok thanks !


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Look at United Cutlery M48 Hawk. it comes with a sheath and is what I carry into the woods...fits into a pack so can be concealed...not to heavy and super sharp and durable.



chemikle said:


> guys i need your advice i am tired with this heavy USSR axes and want to buy a nice durable hatchet online can you help me chose one? but it has to be cheap and durable
> i have my eye on this Amazon.com: Gerber 22-41420 Gator Combo Axe II: Home Improvement


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I second slippy advise on estwing...that is my main chopping axe


----------

